# Adding exterior light fixtures



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Scotchkote it right to the siding.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

expanding foam a box in place.


----------



## Nephi (Mar 20, 2010)

depends on the scenario and wire used. I cut azack to length depending on the fixture, pre drill and contersink screws in the sides of my block so they will not be exposed and covered by the siding, j channel whatever then hole saw a 3 5/8" hole and use and old work round box. They take a 3 5/8 s hole so the box is tight as it is then drill 4 small flat head wood screws in the ears and foam the other side of the box


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Arlington makes some very nice siding boxes. Often times though it can be much easier to fish up the outside wall if you have a bigger hole.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

oh you don't need a box

Just screw the fixture right to the siding.Wrap the ground wire around the sheetrock screw if your in a high wind area


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Get a hole saw in there so you can actually reach inside the wall to find the steel fish tape. You may even need to join 2 snakes together (one from the top, one from the bottom), to get the fish through to your light location. Cover up the damage with a light block.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Nephi said:


> depends on the scenario and wire used. I cut azack to length depending on the fixture, pre drill and contersink screws in the sides of my block so they will not be exposed and covered by the siding, j channel whatever then hole saw a 3 5/8" hole and use and old work round box. They take a 3 5/8 s hole so the box is tight as it is then drill 4 small flat head wood screws in the ears and foam the other side of the box


Why the hell would you go thru all that trouble and expense when there are pre made siding blocks from arlington for any kind of siding for less then 10 bucks?


----------



## Nephi (Mar 20, 2010)

I read his question too fast I dindt realize he was talking about old work . My supply house carries alot of arlington products and I use them in those scenarios but for new work I usually make blocks out of what ever they are using to trim the house out with cedar,azack,whatever.


----------



## stillirnin (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes it was old work went with arlington , had exist. fixtures one switch for 5 lights,switch in back room ,HO wanted ea. on seperate switch.Pulled old fixt. were on blank mount blocks all had hacked up holes in walls and no box terminations just shoved back in wall,and cable runs to short to pull through new blocks. I opened up holes set old work boxes tied in and pulled switch legs through blocks


----------



## merlin5353 (Apr 15, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> Why the hell would you go thru all that trouble and expense when there are pre made siding blocks from arlington for any kind of siding for less then 10 bucks?


Yep. Worked for me a couple of times.


----------

